# Fire therapy



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

My wife and I have been cleaning out our barns the last two days. We've been married about 14 years and stuff has piled up on us. It is to the point where I've felt like it's all piled on my chest. We have two big barns, one is about 24×36, the other is 36×54, and she has a small one car garage about 16×24. Needless to say, there is stuff in those barns that hasn't seen the light of day for many, many years.

We've finally got fed up with it and decided to clean them out, no holds barred style. We're selling what is still good, hauling off what isn't, and burning what can burn. Let me tell you, there was a LOT of stuff that I could burn (stuff that the EPA still allows...).

Now don't get me wrong, I'm not a pyromaniac… BUT… burning this stuff to get it out of my barns today was EXTREMELY satisfying. I'm calling it Fire Therapy…. lol. The more that fire consumed, the bigger my smile got. All I could think of was "More Shop Space!" I would have added some pics, but they would have made even a grown man shake at the knees… lol.

Does anyone else ever feel really, really gratified when they get this useless stuff out of their life, or is it just me?


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

i also enjoy watching things burn.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Steve - one of the most satisfying things I did was sell just about everything I owned when I moved to Texas. I had an 11 room house stuffed full of stuff. Some of that stuff, like yours, had not seen the light of day in years. I auctioned it all off. Had an auctioneer come out, had a drinks stand, etc. I made some money from the sale. But it was strangely satisfying to get rid of all that extra stuff.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

I think there's a lot to be said for Simplicity.


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

We keep threatning to have a yard sale but I can't get the wife to follow through with it, we are being buried by stuff we haven't used for years. Clothes that are out of style, and no longer fit. She keeps saying I need to get rid of some of my tools, but thats where I draw the line.


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

HMMMMMM…........FIRE GOOD! I really like burning things when I can. We have a shreder for papers, but I usually just build a good pile and then go build a fire.

There have been some that say that the best way to tell how good a fireman is at putting fires out is best seen how well they build them.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Can I come throw some of my (wife's) stuff on the fire???


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Charlie, you're more than welcome- If you can get close enough… I've got it preeeetty hot… lol


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Steve,

I too have had to make similar choices…

BUT, the good ole days of burning, here, is illegal… we can't burn anything… NOTHING… except in our inside fireplace!

In order to clear out our garage to make room for Walking through it, a small collection of tools, chests, etc., I had to throw away some really GOOD stuff… Teletype equipment that should have gone to a museum some where… Lots of electronic stuff (aka junk boxes)... As a result, we still have alot of GOOD STUFF that we haven't used in years, but can't see it going to junk yard… EBay selling is another choice… it takes time & effort…

I do have a small collection of tools… that I have fun using… alot of moving this to get there, etc…. BUT it's fun overall although frustrating at times.

I do know what you mean…

Hey, now… just WHEN did you burn that stuff?
It seems there was a huge fire up there recently…
How did it start?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Steve,

I too have had to make similar choices…

BUT, the good ole days of burning, here, is illegal… we can't burn anything… NOTHING… except in our inside fireplace!

In order to clear out our garage to make room for Walking through it, have a small collection of tools, chests, etc., I had to throw away some really GOOD stuff… Teletype equipment that should have gone to a museum some where… Lots of electronic stuff (aka junk boxes)... As a result, we still have alot of GOOD STUFF that we haven't used in years, but can't see it going to dump… EBay selling is another choice… it takes time & effort…

I do have a small collection of tools… that I have fun using… alot of moving this to get there, etc…. BUT it's fun overall although frustrating at times.

I do know what you mean…

Hey, now… just WHEN did you burn that stuff?
It seems there was a huge fire up there recently…
How did it start?


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

I used to drive by the gas station and think, "Geez, Diesel fuel is getting expensive." Then, without regard to cost, I'm pouring that magic diesel fire starter on a pile of junk with a propane torch in my hand… laughing out loud… like Dr. Evil from the Austin Powers movie…. lol…

The more I burned, the better I felt… Sometimes the cost of fuel just doesn't matter…. lol


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Can I send some of my fuel for your fire?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Steve, I too am in a no burn zone worse luck. No more bon-fires on cracker night, in fact no more crackers or penny bungers worse luck. Nothing like a good camp fire to sit & watch the stars & sink a beer or two. LOL


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

If only you had a vehicle that could have burned that stuff.
We need cars that will run on garbage.


----------



## Wooder (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow, done the same 2 weeks ago…man did it make a differnce in the house!!!

Fire was the best way to do it!!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*OK … now you need some of these in your barn*










*He'll hep ya clean*










*Admit it … You missed me*


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello Steve;
--now this reminds me….of what some folks call 'their' barns.

*Large Closet Space*

And at the moment I've got about 4 large burn piles waiting for that special time of….''and yes, we have ignition….'', of course a lot of what I have is wood clean up from my 360 degree outside shop space.

I've heard tales of how the old timers, used old tires in the middle of those burn piles to make for some good fire starts….but that was ages ago, and then there was the times of all those special mixtures. Now I use a 5 gallon propane tank and large propane burn torch….works great in the winter also since I can crank the valve all the way open and just lay the torch in the pile.

....and then what about the movie *Firestarter* , hmmm….any relation to that Stephen….LOL?

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Gary- If you can get me a car that'll run off of junk, I'll buy it! I could have went for months without buying gas!... lol.

Odie- Heck yeah… I missed you so much that this is an official invitation for you to come to Illinois and help me clean out my barns… LOL… (pics were great, by the way)

Frank- My grandpa used to burn a tire with everything in the 70's… how times have changed. The EPA would be all over that now. I'm a good boy and burn what they allow me to. Unlike Grumpy, I can still have camp fires and bonfires (thank goodness!).

I'm getting ready to start Phase 2- I called the local landfill today… As soon as I can sort all the stuff that I can't burn and isn't good enough to sell, then off to the landfill I go…. (my smile is getting bigger and bigger!)


----------



## Raymondz (Jul 4, 2008)

You should have done a video of the fire!


----------



## roy (Jan 5, 2008)

GIT-R-DUN!!!!
fire good!!!!

but as soon as you burn it you will NEED IT!!!
happens every time


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

My wife and I "cleaned-out" in stages. These stages were dictated by our kids lives. When they went to college we cleared the place of all of the athletic equipment, games and clothes that were no loner to be used. The stuffed animals filled 3 garbage bags. Bt the way, most of them were donated to the local animal shelter after the local fire dept. picked through them. The fire dept. gives them to children that need something to hold when disaster strikes. As the kids graduated and got places of their own Dad was there with boxes of stuff. Heck…if it ain't good enough for them to take it sure ain't good enough for me to store!
The house is a little bit bigger now. The downside (not really) is that as they got places of their own Dad had to built tables, dressers, you name it. Danm kids got so spoiled they don't want store bought furniture. Besides…I guess the furniture Dad makes is cheaper for them.


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

I love fire 

The flames are hypnotising

Callum


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

AAAAHHHHHH!!!! Another big fire today… continuing to clean. Sawdust and everything else that shouldn't be in there is gettin' burned up! I think this is better than any Psycotherapy… lol… I'm having a better time getting rid of my junk than I would if I went on vacation…


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Calling all pyros. Come on up to N. California if you want a fix. There are ashes falling from the sky and we haven't seen the sun in two days.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

It sounds like you guys might have too many pyros now… lol…

I hope everything stays "unburned" at your house…


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I agree that fire is hypnotising, and Steve I do know what you mean about a certain satisfaction of getting rid of items no longer needed! 
And to Frank , there ain't nothin like one of them propane torches to get that fire going on a cold winter morning, and it is so cold you don't even feel like tearing (or wadding) up newspaper to get your fire going (this is my only heat source) and because perhaps it was a little cold the night before to bring in the kindling LOL!!! Those propane torches work wonders even for inside fires, LOL!!! 
But I tell ya what, I have no clue why all those rumors went around about an earthquake was going to put California in the ocean or perhaps cut it in half so that there was going to be a north and a south California, because right now that is not even a worry. We are just going to burn out of existence.So right now "Fire" has a whole new meaning. I would say LOL, but it really isn't funny,
BUT besides that , I agree with you all Fire CAN be really AWESOME under the right circumstances. Steve maybe your wife and you could start a side business called Burnin Buddies, or something, and you can start here. My husband has enough "stuff" to keep you busy for a couple days !!!
LOL!!!

ChicoWoodnut beat me to this, We are all suffering in Northern Ca.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I like collecting a pile together , then light it up and share it with my friends over a few brewskis. Makes for a real plesant evening. My last pile included a blown down apple tree…it was about a 12' high pile and left a scorched area 25' across! I swear the flames were 30' high! No one could get within' 20' of this, which was funny when the girls showed up with marshmallow sticks, wanting to make smores!

So invite a few buddies over for your next one.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Look out Steve, Odie might bring his elephant.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## CaptnA (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm a bit hesitant to say much here. As a fireman for over 30 years, I've seen both sides of fire. The destructive unrelenting power it posesses. Also the calming soothing spiritualistic side of the "beast". 
As a live burn instructor since the early 80's, I've burned more houses than most people have ever been in. Fire departments use them for training. I've done as many as 35 in one year, and even 2 in one day. The nicest was a house I'll never be able to afford. The pocal power company bought it, and 28 days after the people moved out, I burned it to the ground to make way for a power substation. You could have moved in and not even had to sweep the floors. 2 story 3500 sq ft. sheesh… 
One in particular brought tears to my eyes. An old family homeplace - the matriarch had died and the sons had literally fist-fought over who would get the house. After the last one got out of jail, (yep I know the family - no relation) they agreed that NO ONE would get the house and again, I burned it for training. The irreplaceable chestnut, oak, walnut, pecan, etc that was in that one 150 year old house - brought tears. And nope, I didn't get as much as a pen blanks worth out of it. (I'm not going to talk about the house and woodworking shop… I made three trailer loads from there of 'things' I've saved/salvaged)
I have however, a great venue for disposing of old junk, furniture etc. If you really need to dispose of some stuff perhaps you might find an ally in the fire service. A sofa or chair burns differently than a pallet or a bale of straw, and (laws allowing) we'd rather make it as real as possible. 
Believe me, I find the spiritual side of fire. What an amazing entity. in a flash ( no pun intended) from peaceful to completely out of control. Nature is amazing. I always smile when I hear people talk about 'controlling mother natre'. I guess its perspective.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Fire, Fire, Everywhere… (yes, I'm still burning stuff!) The fire hasn't went out in 5 days…

I've got the loft in the biggest barn completely cleaned out, and my shop is clean. My shop is cleaner right now than it's ever been in my life… Just working on organizing it now. I've got the lower level of the biggest barn to go thru, then my wife is going to go thru the house. We'll have a yard sale, then off to the salvation army! (YEE-HAW!) Once I put that old stuff on the fire, I know it's "gone" and there isn't any turning back… it FEELS GREAT!!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Now for all those furniture projects Steve.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Just for Grumpy and Steve*










Did you hear the one about Allison? She was looking out of her kitchen window at her melon patch. She saw an elephant out there. She had never seen one before. So she got on the phone to Sheriff Steve and said, "Sheriff Steve, there is this strange animal with two tails out in my melon patch and you should see where it's putting the melons with one of those tails."


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

I need one of those elephants to haul all my stuff to the salvage yard today… lol..

I'm getting ready to burn the last load of stuff today. It's kind of a bummer that I don't have something left that I can burn… lol. (I'm going to keep looking, there has to be something!) I have so much more space now that it truely is short of incredible. We're going to have a yard sale Friday the 18th, and the rest will be gone then. Right now, I'm doin' the happy dance. It's a lot of work to go thru that much stuff, but Man-O-Man is it worth it….


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

Odie,
Your bad!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

EdC …. Thank You !!!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Good one Odie, just as well there are no elephants down here.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

I was really surprised… steel is so high… I got $56.00 for an old refridgerator and an old house furnace yesterday at the salvage yard… (oh yeah!). That goes toward my drum sander fund. I'm getting ready to haul all the stuff from the burn pile and the stuff I can't burn to the landfill today. I'm getting more and more space all the time. When I get this yard sale done Friday, then I'll have it all behind me. Then, onto shop setup!!!


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*This what I use to clean me and the barn … what's a barn?*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

I used to love sitting around the campfire watching it (as if it were TV?) getting lost in conversation then finally looking up and wondering when it got dark, and how late it really was.

I kicked some baby stuff to the curb this weekend, a couple good car seats, stroller and assorted similar things, posted a "Free Baby Stuff" sign down the road near one for a yard sale, and was thrilled when most of it was gone in the morning.

I always feel so much better after getting rid of stuff… sounds like I could borrow some motivation from you and your wife - or perhaps I could just let you come over and help clear out the house, attic… after less than 10 years of marriage, we don't have nearly as much clutter, but, like a goldfish to it's pond, going from a small bedroom to a small apt (900sf) to a 2000sf house not counting the attic, basement and 15×12 shed, our "stuff has really multiplied!


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah, it's certainly easy to accumulate "stuff." My wife and I started on our biggest barn, and we just kept going. I've been off work on "vacation" since July 01, and I've worked all but one day for two weeks on those dang barns. It's worth it now, though. Once my wife got started, she went to the house, and I went to my shop… and kept cleaning stuff out (and burning what we could burn).

I can't begin to tell you how satisfying it's been to get rid of all that junk… er… stuff. lol.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

well i must say ive never seen you so excited about a topic ! i personally think your clearly a closet pyro !!


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

MrTrim- Did you take that from the north edge of my property? That pic is awesome… lol


----------



## Timber4fun (Jul 17, 2008)

You might consider using Craigslist. One man's junk is another man's treasure. My wife tends to purchase things that end up in storage 6 months later. I then sell it on Craigslist for a few bucks which goes into my "tool fund". Yes - I have an envelop in my bedroom that actual says Tool Fund on it. It feels great to get rid of it. It feels better to make a few bucks and recycle items. I did burn a piano once - no one would come get it. I took a sledge to it. Scrap iron went to the recycling center.


----------

